# People With Diabetes Conference 2016



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2015)

Organised by Team Blood Glucose - #TeamBG
27th-28th February 2016
Nottingham, United Kingdom

Tickets now on sale.

Full details here:

http://gbdoc.co.uk/events/


----------



## Riri (Feb 7, 2016)

Understand that tickets to this event are now free


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

Riri said:


> Understand that tickets to this event are now free


Yes, I saw that  Unfortunately for me the travel and accommodation costs are the main problem 

Any of our members going along?


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 7, 2016)

How often do these events come up?
I have been badgering DUK to include T1 in the package for Living with Diabetes Days as they used to.
However if there are days specifically for T1 that would be great.  I can't mKe this one but would be interested in future dates and venues.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> How often do these events come up?
> I have been badgering DUK to include T1 in the package for Living with Diabetes Days as they used to.
> However if there are days specifically for T1 that would be great.  I can't mKe this one but would be interested in future dates and venues.


This is a once a year event - this year's is the second. It is organised by people with diabetes (GBDOC - GB Diabetes Online Community), rather than a charity  JDRF do 'Type 1 Discovery' days, worth looking out for: https://jdrf.org.uk/living-with-type-1/type-1-discovery-days/

DRWF also do events, which are for all types: http://www.drwf.org.uk/UpcomingEvents

Plus, I will try and put up our own calendar of (very!) informal meets today


----------



## Princess Mononoke (Feb 8, 2016)

Here's the update from Team Blood Glucose -- they can now announce that the entry fee for the conference has been underwritten, and will now be completely *FREE OF CHARGE*!

For those who have already purchased tickets, there will either be a refund of these, or you can choose to treat it as a donation to Team Blood Glucose. Email Team BG for details. *pwdc@teambloodglucose.com*

To register your place please go to: www.peoplewithdiabetesconference.com

As we do still need to fund the cost of refreshments throughout the weekend we would welcome a donation towards the cost of these as follows:

*Lunch, tea & coffee = £10 per person per day*

There will also be a 3 course evening meal on the Saturday, strictly limited to 150 spaces.
There is a £25-per-head charge on the meal, and please contact us by *Friday 12th February* if you wish to stay for it.

As well the opportunity to meet other people living with diabetes, the conference will feature the ‘GBDoc Bake Off Challenge’ and ‘BG Bingo’ with the chance to win great prizes, including a Dexcom CGM starter kit. There will also be the ‘GBDoc Swap Shop’, hypo table, and a Team Blood Glucose kit shop.

Tickets are available on a strictly first-come-first-served basis, so head over to the website to register for your place now!


----------



## Riri (Feb 8, 2016)

The travel costs and timings with work make this difficult for me so unfortunately won't make it.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2016)

Taking place this weekend  Hope it goes well for anyone attending!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes, hope it is going well for anyone there.  Does anyone listen/contribute to the weekly gbdoc live twitter chats?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 27, 2016)

Would have gone if I had know earlier  Sounds good


----------



## trophywench (Feb 27, 2016)

Where were you last August then, Hobie?  Do you not click on 'New Posts' when you come onto the forum?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 28, 2016)

Last August I was prob on holiday TW


----------



## trophywench (Feb 29, 2016)

... and in February too?


----------

